# Finger Monkey?



## Smithen

Have you guys seen these things? they are so cute! I want to get one now but I don't know where to get one 

Tyler


----------



## Torty Mom

Hey Tyler....you talk about a cute little monkey and then you DON'T post a picture!!! We need pictures!!!!  

Did you guys hear on the news the other day, that a lady was in court and had one of these in her BRA!!!


----------



## Laura

Its a marmoset.. illegal in many states. can carry illness that is zoonotic. and like to bite.. 
Some are very endangered in the wild and unkn how legal they are in the pet trade.. 
Do your homework.. and BE VERY careful who you buy from if and when you find them!! SCAMS fraud etc..


----------



## Fernando

Torty Mom said:


> Hey Tyler....you talk about a cute little monkey and then you DON'T post a picture!!! We need pictures!!!!
> 
> Did you guys hear on the news the other day, that a lady was in court and had one of these in her BRA!!!




Here you go Finger Monkey


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just had to google zoonotic. My first thought was gross but my second thought was wondering how I could slip that into one of my every day conversations... Cool word.

Oh and super cute!!


----------



## ChiKat

fmadrigal said:


> Here you go Finger Monkey



hahahaha


----------



## kimby37

Sugar gliders seem to be the latest pet people are buying. The finger monkey reminded me of it.
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_N7RP8_j1E10/TQaAJpDJz3I/AAAAAAAAAcU/cPBZCMBthHk/Sugar_Glider_Thailand.jpg


----------



## Laura

Price tag of about $2000..


----------



## terryo

Years ago I did Simian rescue, and we had to foster a marmoset for about 9 months. No matter how clean I kept her cage, my house smelled like a zoo. The are illegal in many states and you have to have a license to own one. In the wild Marmosets stay in large family groups, and carry and care for their young just like any other primate. Most breeders will take these babies away from their mothers as soon as they are born and put them in incubators, bottle feed them and diaper them so they get used to human handling. The mothers suffer terribly when their babies are taken away. We did a rescue in a house where someone was breeding three different kinds of primates. There were incubators in the hallway with new born babies. The cries coming from the rooms where the mothers were kept sounded so desperate. It was awful. If you want to own a primate, go to "Helping Hands". I don't know if they still do this, but if you are accepted, you can raise a capuchin monkey until it's a year old, and then it will be trained to assist a handicapped person. It is a very involved process, and you have to socialize the baby with family, friends ...children. It's been a long time since I was involved with anything simian, so I don't know if it's still done this way. http://www.monkeyhelpers.org/
Sorry for the rant....just my 2 cents.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

O' well.


----------



## zoogrl

They remind me of sugar gliders too! Something to consider, make sure you have a vet who knows about the critter before you bring him/her home. Nothing worse than a sick pet & no one around to help you. I don't know much about the marmoset but did look into sugar gliders a while back, they are cool, but just not for me. I still enjoy them when they come in to the vet clinic  I learned something new today! Thanks


----------



## coastal

In FL you can obtain these animals with simple personal pet permit from FL Fish and Wildlife at no cost. Many states have no restrictions others its completely illegal and then others its legal but requires permits like FL. I have a ruffed lemur snoring on the back of my neck as I type this now. You should do your homework as with any animal but primates do require allot more time then tortoises so you should be vigilant about your animal choices. If the needs can be met and the animal is legal to own in your state go for it.


----------



## Candy

WHY?  I agree with Terry on this one.


----------



## terryo

No one likes to compare animals to humans. I guess that's why people just don't understand what a horrorable thing it is to pull a baby primate from it's Mother's arms and put some diapers and clothes on it and sell it for a nice big profit.. I have seen...with my own eyes....the damage a female primate can do to herself after her baby is taken away from her. I really don't think people who buy these babies understand where they come from, and the suffering that happens to the mothers. 
"Early forced separation is traumatic to both the young and the mothers. These mothers will cry out and cling in desperation to the bars of their cages in a vain attempt to look for their young. The young who have been moved to a separate enclosure, will in turn look for their mothers and display signs of severe distress. Not all of these animals will survive this difficult transition and some will die." (taken from an article on the Mazor Monkey-Breeding Farm)
Please read some of these articles before you even think of buying a baby primate.
http://www.junglefriends.org/


----------



## aliza.wine

Is it a finger of a cute monkey? I cant find anything on the link you gave.


----------

